# bearded dragon enrichment ideas???



## 0721012 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has got any ideas for me to enrich my enclosure or give the dragon to occupy her time, cos she has started to scratch at the glass and pace a little.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Symonster (Jul 20, 2009)

I get a old takeaway tube fill it with water and put some crickets in there and whacth my breadie dive in had cacth them but they must be wacthed cause the risk of drowning


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

just get them a tv lol try mybe sand substrate if ur noot using it for burrowing or more climbing stuff or just let her roam your house for while


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

My friend has a piece of cork bark he puts a dish with a few mealworms in, and they dig under to investigate. I would say a bit of variation in a viv set up, like logs to climb, or things to dig under stops boredom setting in. _Pogona _don't just come from the desert, they are also native to certain woodland and scrubland.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

lots and lots of climbing stuff. i made mine some climbing areas out of a childs toy hammock just cut into pieces they love it.









thats a picture of some of the things u can do (minus hammock) 
plus if u move things around when u do a full clean out it will give them ages of enrichment as they explore what u have done.

you could also make an indoor rabbit run or something similar and let her run around in a much larger space. i close off half my lounge and let them all out for a run they love it.:2thumb:

its like this but cut up:


----------

